# The Most Unforgettable Day Of The Year. November the 11th.



## jimintoronto (Nov 6, 2022)

November the 11th in 1918, at 11 AM the Great War ended. Since 1920, Canada has stopped on that date, at that time, to honour our war dead.

This video series "The Most Unforgettable Day Of The Year " was produced for Veteran's Affairs Canada in 2021. It shows how we keep alive the history of our past warriors. Here is the link. Veterans Affairs Canada: Unforgettable Day • Ads of the World™ | Part of The Clio Network

Take a look.  JimB.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 6, 2022)

Human history is war, butchery and murder.  We're disgusting.


----------



## bowmore (Nov 6, 2022)

Well , November 11th 2011 was a memorable day for us. It was the day our son was married on the beach in Hawaii.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2022)

It's called Remembrance Sunday here.. and colloquially known as Poppy Day... where thousand march to the senotaph and every town and city remembers those who gave their lives so we could be free


----------



## Been There (Nov 9, 2022)

The only reason we have for going to war is to defend our country.


----------



## timoc (Nov 9, 2022)

Like many millions of other people around the world, I wear a poppy with pride to honour those brave service men and women  who didn't _*give *_their lives, they had them _*taken*_.


----------



## Been There (Nov 10, 2022)

Tomorrow, there should be a remembrance day celebration at Arlington and then on Memorial Day there will be another. It's a beautiful thing to watch. If you want to see something that will put a lump in your throat, attend a changing of the guard at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier. But, I always warn everyone, if you ever go, "Do Not" cross the line marked by a rope. Not even to get a better picture. You will be embarrassed by the Honor Guard.


----------

